# Very Difficult 2 weeks, but also a Blessing



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been contemplating posting this thread for a few days, and feel it might be helpful for all of us going through the loss of our beloved dogs.

Two weeks ago, my Mother-in-Law suffered a serious heart attack. She was also found to be very diabetic. She is recuperating now at home. But what happened at the hospital and later at our home was quite remarkable. She was in the Cardiac ICU most of the time. We were there everyday, visiting and learning how to take care of her (insulin, cardiac life vest, meds, etc..). The 2nd day as we were in the family waiting room, a lady came in with 2 Golden Retriever therapy dogs. The room was very full of people. (around 30) I was reading at the time and didn't notice they had come in. My daughter said the dogs crossed the room and came immediately to my side, one on either side of me. Of course I made a fuss over them. (beautiful, beautiful dogs) Their "Mom" was a little disconcerted because they would not leave my side, until I got up and walked out with her. She said that had never happened before. Once out in the hall, I thought I'd go back in ICU to see my Mom-in-Law. I went back in, and before I got to her room, the man next to her room was waiting on a gurney with an aide (he was going for tests). He had been there as long as our Mom. I wished him luck with his tests, and he said "thank you", and "don't worry honey, you'll see your little Buddy again". I was flabbergasted. I and my family never mentioned our Buddy to him. He died the next day. (Crying as I'm typing this) Three days later at home I was babysitting for our 2 yr old grand-daughter. Now, mind you she is a 2 year old and has the attention span of 3 seconds. We were sitting on the sofa watching one of her little DVD's, when she turned her head and started talking to someone. She has a pretty good vocabulary for a 2 yr bt a lot of it is gibberish too. She clapped her hands and said "good Buddy!, and later, " Buddy went Bye-bye?" She hasn't spoken about Buddy for a very long time. Needless to say, I am speechless. Now here it is today, the 26th, and the 3 month anniversary of Buddy's passing. My heart still aches for him, and I miss him terribly. I looked out our picture window an hour ago, and there across the street was a Golden with a little boy and his Dad. He was sitting staring at our house, as they tried to get him to keep walking.....I think somebody is trying to tell me something!! This is getting long...my point is; I think I have been reassured that we will be together again, and he is only a breath away. So this is for ALL of us. Hope you can find comfort in this too!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

How beautiful! Sometimes things happen that just leave us speechless and amazed. You will see Buddy again. I had to read it several times. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

A god wink,you had, doesn't it make you feel,so warm inside?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You had what we call here on the forum, a God Wink. I think your Buddy is sending you lots of signs from the Bridge. HUGS..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful. Yes, my faith tells me they're so close... just behind a thin veil that separates us from the forever life. You are very blessed to have such experiences!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely a God wink from your Buddy. He is sending his love from the bridge. Is it possible that he wants you to have another golden child to soothe your aching heart.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

It's coming up on the 4 year anniversary of Savanah's passing, 03/06/08, and I've been crying every day. Your post made me smile. Thank you...


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I love the thought of a God Wink from Buddy! It was an emotional day for my husband and myself, but extra special because of these experiences. So much love felt for our Buddy today!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddysmyheart*

Buddysmyheart

Thank you for sharing this beautiful story with us!! I believe Buddy is watching over you! He wants you to be happy!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh I wish I could have a God Wink too. Beautiful story and as the verse goes - still connected by a cord no eye can see!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> oh i wish i could have a god wink too. Beautiful story and as the verse goes - still connected by a cord no eye can see!


 ask him for one,ask him to let you know,whatever you need to know.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What a blessing! That is a beautiful and an amazing experience. Thank you for sharing. Buddy is watching over you and your family and he showed it when you needed the most. Never far from your heart and never far from your side, that is where your Buddy is and will be forever. You do not see him but you feel his love. 
Sending my prayers for your MIL and your family.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Our furbabies never leave us forever because someday we will all meet again. You were lucky that Buddy gave you that message. Sometimes messages come in round about ways.

I had a cat for 12 years when I had to put Rusty to sleep due to renal failure. I was devistated. That night I got in bed and turned off the light and started watching tv. I felt a weight jump on my bed and then felt something close to me. I thought is was Rusty's sister but when I turned I saw my Rusty for a fleeting second and then he was gone. I took that as his message to me that I had done right by him and would see him again.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

A few years ago i didn't not believe in such things. Then when i switched my boy hunter (avatar picture) to proheart6 and it killed it, i blamed myself for 8 months i had trouble eating and sleeping and actually lost 4o0 pounds. Then he "visited me".

Hunter had woke me everymorning licking my neck and ears, flipping my hair and ear with "slurp. He had a wide, very slobbery tongue and he slung it around with his licks like a wet lasagna noodle. His littermate kaycee had a small dry tongue. She likced fet and legts. 

That morning hunter woke me before light and i wa sthinkging it odd for him to wke me before light to go outsdi,e got fully away and remember he had been gone fo r 8 months. It was his sister, kaycee. She was flopping her tongue around leaving slobber all in my hair and ear just like hunter hd always done. I knew in that instant it was hunter using his sister's body to let me know it was not my fault he had died at 4 due to proheart6, he knew i loved him still and he loved me as uch as ever. 

From that day on i recovred, neve blamed myself again. At first my family thought i had gone nuts at last, then realized i was laughing, eating, etc. I always hoped for another "visit" from hunter thus his sister but it never happneed. Never again did she lick my neck and ear. So i truly believe they can contact us in one way or another.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you for telling us, its a really beautiful experience and absolute proof in my book that Buddy is never far. I have had experiences like this, both human and animal and they are quite mind blowing but so very comforting too. Sending the biggest hug and warmest wishes at what I know is such a hard time x


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Well Buddy, Today marks the 4th month of your passing. Thought I'd write here again, because much has happened this past month. "Grandma" is back in her home again, and doing better. We have all been busy helping her adjust to a new life of insulin, many meds for heart, blood pressure, etc..Two weeks ago, our neighbor girl delivered our Girl Scout cookies to our door. (She lives a block and a half away with her Mom. She has an inoperable brain tumor which she has been fighting the past 2 years). She told me she saw you sitting on our front lawn a few days ago when she and her Mom drove by. I gently reminded her that you had passed the end of November. Her Mom looked shocked and said she remembered when Syrina had turned to her and said there's Buddy! I really don't know what to think. In my heart, Buddy will always be right here beside me. The events that have happened the past couple of months are confusing, and sort of wonderful too, you know? My Pastor asked me what more reassurance did I need that Buddy was okay, and always with me? I'm having a kind of sad day today thinking of you, Bud...but thanking you and loving you for all the blessings you are showing me. I am truly thankful.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Buddy is still beside you in spirit and in heart. I know it is so difficult when we loose them - it is so hard to not be able to nuzzle them, hold them and kiss them. One day we will be reunited with them for eternity.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh you are so blessed to have all these signs that Buddy is with you!! I wish I was seeing some! It's almost Selka's birthday and I miss him so.
Thank you for sharing this.. it has helped me so much.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

That is beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing.

My mom lost her golden 3 1/2 years ago and still hurts so badly at her loss. She has just started talking about getting another dog, but has said maybe a yellow lab for a bit. Until the other week, she saw a golden at the beach and said goldens are just where her heart is. I hope and pray my mom can open her heart to another golden in need and fill her heart with the love she had/has for Brittany.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You are so blessed with all those beautiful signs and messages you are receiving from your Buddy. He knows how much you love and miss him and wants to be sure you are ok. I am glad he is watching over you and staying close to you at place where he belongs. 
Hugs to you.


----------

